# Boots with a narrow heel?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I know how you feel. Same issue here. Salomon F22s for me. Haven't tried the new model, but I'm on my second pair of the previous model. They're the only boot I've tried yet that I don't have heel lift issues with. Even with them, as they pack out a little I have to wedge some j-bars in there. Shops will tell you that you can't use j-bars with them because of the Fusion liner, but they're wrong. You can wedge those things down there with a little work. The only downside with these boots is that they're not warm. But, that's just the way it is with low profile boots. You gotta sacrifice insulation to reduce bulk. I wish they weren't low profile as my size 10s certainly don't require it.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> I know how you feel. Same issue here. Salomon F22s for me. Haven't tried the new model, but I'm on my second pair of the previous model. They're the only boot I've tried yet that I don't have heel lift issues with. Even with them, as they pack out a little I have to wedge some j-bars in there. Shops will tell you that you can't use j-bars with them because of the Fusion liner, but they're wrong. You can wedge those things down there with a little work. The only downside with these boots is that they're not warm. But, that's just the way it is with low profile boots. You gotta sacrifice insulation to reduce bulk. I wish they weren't low profile as my size 10s certainly don't require it.


I don't have man feet! LOL!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

boarderaholic said:


> I don't have man feet! LOL!


That's not what we have been told!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Argo said:


> That's not what we have been told!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

boarderaholic said:


> Alright, so I'm currently riding some Salomon Optima's, but it seems like that model is no longer made.
> 
> I'm looking for a boot that's stiffer than the Optima, and has a narrow fit in the heel area. Yay Asian feet. Is that possible, or am I looking for a magical unicorn for that one? I also have no budget for this.


Hear hear! I got wide mid feet and skinny as hell ankles and heels. It's ridiculous. Looks like a skillet.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

You ever tried the Burton J bars? Not sure if new boots come with them or not, they're these L shaped pieces of foam you stick to the inner boot and it creates a tighter heelcup.

Tight.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Don't know the Optima, thus I can't say if they're stiffer or not... 
Have you tried the Ride Cadence? Found them to be very snug around the ankles.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

neni said:


> Don't know the Optima, thus I can't say if they're stiffer or not...
> Have you tried the Ride Cadence? Found them to be very snug around the ankles.


I haven't had a chance to go boot shopping yet. I'm just trying to kill time by making this thread until my ankle heels enough so that I can try boots on. Ha. 

And Pout, I haven't tried the J bars yet. How do your feet feel with them after you've had the boots on for 8+ hours?


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

boarderaholic said:


> I haven't had a chance to go boot shopping yet. I'm just trying to kill time by making this thread until my ankle heels enough so that I can try boots on. Ha.
> 
> And Pout, I haven't tried the J bars yet. How do your feet feel with them after you've had the boots on for 8+ hours?


I use them in my right boot only, since my right is smaller than my left. I can actually fit comfortably in a 10.5 in my right, but that kills my left, so I need 11s.

J bars are awesome. The most annoying part is getting them dialed in and putting them in the correct spot. In my burton boots, you have to put the J bars on the inside of the boot shell, then slide the liner in without ripping off the bars in the process. Once you get it, they are super good. They are made of soft foam, and just give the extra padding needed to keep your heel from lifting. If you do have narrow ankles, they will just take up that negative space and lock your ankle in. If they are uncomfortable, they just need to be adjusted.

They use velcro to attach, and Burton boots have velcro spot to attach them. Not sure about other brands.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

In men's boots Nitro's line, runs narrow in the heel, not sure if this hold true for their women's line


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

poutanen said:


> You ever tried the Burton J bars? Not sure if new boots come with them or not, they're these L shaped pieces of foam you stick to the inner boot and it creates a tighter heelcup.
> 
> Tight.


Best part is they are free. I emailed burton rider services, they are backordered but i was told they should be in by Nov. So stoked. I have narrow ankles myself.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Nike Kaiju. Just about the same stiffness as Burton Ions but narrower heel cup and better board feel I think. Better than the f22s I had.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> Nike Kaiju. Just about the same stiffness as Burton Ions but narrower heel cup and better board feel I think. Better than the f22s I had.


Eh!? Kaijus are not as stiff as Ions - especially after a couple of weeks of riding. Also Nikes tend to run wider than Burton.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

The Kaiju are definitely narrower than the Ions, I actually own them both and ride them. Anyone else who has owned both will tell you the same. I mentioned in my post that they are close in flex to the Ions, its pretty well known where they fall flex-wise, just short of Ions. 

I generally try not to comment on gear I don't own and ride. And my comments regarding the Kaiju are pretty commonly held viewpoint amongst guys who actually own the boots. Best heel in any boot I've ridden and a lot of guys like them for that reason.

I also have the Burton SLX and Imperial and the Kaiju runs narrower than both of those boots as well. I can't speak for any other Nike boots but I don't know of any Burton boot that runs narrower than the Kaiju. I actually bought the Kaiju because the guys at Milosport and some other riders recommended it for its narrow fitting heel.

As far as break-in on the Kaiju is concerned they don't pack out much at all and Im surprised how well they have held up. They do take a couple weeks to break in but they by no means are going to be blown out in even a season. I've got 80 days on my first pair and that's where I felt it was time to replace them.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

have owned Burton & Nike and find that Burtons are def wider all around


----------

